
Trello Inspired Productivity App in React and GraphQL - DKJ
https://github.com/dhruv-kumar-jha/productivity-frontend
======
Infernal
Consider adding a demo account to
[http://productivity.netlify.com/](http://productivity.netlify.com/). I don't
really want to sign up/create an account to try out a demo instance. You'll
get more feedback here without that barrier.

~~~
DKJ
Sure, anyways you can use any email and password.., I am not really doing
email confirmation here., The entire demo app is for demo.

------
DKJ
Demo Account

Email: demo@demo.com

Password: P@sSw0rd@123

